# baitfish



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

im looking for a good baitfish spot with a cast net any sugguestions? i dont own a boat but i need to catch at least 100. any tips. Nothing negative please.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

it seems if you're looking for bait it's harder to find. If you are ever at a pier durring the day just try walking up and down the length till you see a decent school. at night you can camp out next to a light source and you might ever get a few squid.

why do you need so many? i'm sure with a few good casts you can get that much but still thats a lot of bait


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Longbow14 said:


> it seems if you're looking for bait it's harder to find. If you are ever at a pier durring the day just try walking up and down the length till you see a decent school. at night you can camp out next to a light source and you might ever get a few squid.
> 
> why do you need so many? i'm sure with a few good casts you can get that much but still thats a lot of bait


How big is your bait bucket?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

true. i guess i just never counted. I don't have a cast net so most of my bait comes from sabikis and cut bait, as a result i never have much back stock.


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

was lots of Ly's Navarre Pier last week. not much fish.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

its a minimum of 5 of us so we go through bait quick


----------

